# fluxbox -antialias

## MaHejn

hail 2the king of X11!

ich habe irgendwo im web gelesen, fluxbos würde nun auch antialiasing unterstützen:

"exec fluxbox - antialias"

dennoch sehe ich keine wirklichen unterschiede. ist es vielleicht möglich, dass ich fluxbox unter der zuhilfenahme bestimmter USE variablen compilieren muss, damit antialiasing zur verfügung steht?

danke soweit, MaHejn

----------

## Marvin-X

 *MaHejn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe irgendwo im web gelesen, fluxbos würde nun auch antialiasing unterstützen:
> 
> dennoch sehe ich keine wirklichen unterschiede. ist es vielleicht möglich, dass ich fluxbox unter der zuhilfenahme bestimmter USE variablen compilieren muss, damit antialiasing zur verfügung steht?
> ...

 

Hab gerade mal google angeworfen. So wie es aussieht musst Du einen Patch einspielen. Geh mal hierhin:

http://oberdorf.org/oly/index.php?section=Computers&subsection=OlyWare&detail=FluxBoxAA

Wenn es klappt, dann poste mal Deine Ergebnisse.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *MaHejn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "exec fluxbox - antialias"
> 
> dennoch sehe ich keine wirklichen unterschiede. ist es vielleicht möglich, dass ich fluxbox unter der zuhilfenahme bestimmter USE variablen compilieren muss, damit antialiasing zur verfügung steht?
> ...

 

Nachtrag  :Smile: 

Frag mal ab welche Fluxbox-Version bei Dir installiert ist mit fluxbox -version. Ich hab mir gerade mal die Ebuilds angeschaut. Bei mir gibt es im Portage 2. Fluxbox Versionen. 

1. fluxbox-0.1.10.ebuild (scheint die neuere zu sein aber ohne Patch)

2. fluxbox-0.1.9-r5.ebuild

Bei mir wurde auch die 1. Version installiert, werd ich gleich mal ändern weil mich das auch interessiert  :Smile: 

So jetzt schau Dir mal die beiden ebuild-scripte an. Im zweiten ist der Patch enthalten.

Damit ein emerge -u den Kram nicht überschreibt einfach noch in /var/cache/edb/world folgenden Eintrag machen da wo Dein Fluxbox sich verewigt hat:

```

=X11-wm/fluxbox/fluxbox-0.1.9-r5.ebuild

```

Damit wird er zukünftigt nicht mehr upgedatet. Nachteil immer mal ein Auge auf seine installierten Pakete und die zukünftig neuen Versionen haben.

Alles untested müsste aber so klappen.

----------

## MaHejn

also fluxbox-AA konnte ich nicht compilieren, verschiedene abhängligkeiten wurden nicht verfüllt. und weil heute wochenende ist, werd ich es auch nicht per hand machen  :Smile: 

momentan ist fluxbox in der version 0.1.10 installiert, aber ich kann ja mal schnell auf 0.1.9 downgraden. hoffen wir mal es läuft dann  :Smile: 

gruss, MaHejn

p.s. wenn ich das ebuild richtig verstanden habe, und ich habe keine ahnung von ebuilds, dann wir antialiasing nur reinkompiliert, wenn truetype als USE gesetzt ist, richtig?!

schaus dir bitte nochmal an, danke!

----------

## Marvin-X

 *MaHejn wrote:*   

> momentan ist fluxbox in der version 0.1.10 installiert, aber ich kann ja mal schnell auf 0.1.9 downgraden. hoffen wir mal es läuft dann 
> 
> 

 

Du musst natürlich mit emerge unmerge fluxbox dich Deiner alten Fluxbox Version entledigen. Könnte sonst zu Stress kommen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. wenn ich das ebuild richtig verstanden habe, und ich habe keine ahnung von ebuilds, dann wir antialiasing nur reinkompiliert, wenn truetype als USE gesetzt ist, richtig?!
> 
> schaus dir bitte nochmal an, danke!

 

Gerade gemacht. In meiner /etc/make.profile/make.default steht truetype bereits drin. Das sind die default-Werte die die Gentoo-Maintainer bereits reingeschrieben haben. Falls Du es in Deiner /etc/make.conf nicht mit 

```

USE="-truetype"

```

deaktiviert hast, wird zukünftig alles mit truetype compiliert. Solltest Du es deaktiviert haben, dann kannst Du es wieder in Deiner /etc/make.conf vor dem bauen des Ebuilds aktivieren. Zukünfigte -u world bauen dann alles mit Truetype Unterstützung. Oder Du kannst auch händisch in einem Xterm die Variable setzen:

```

export USE="truetype"

```

Meld Dich mal ob es geklappt hat.

----------

## MaHejn

also unter 0.1.9 mit AA sehen die fonts wirklich butterweich aus. ich hoffe, es wird bald eine 0.1.10 mit integritem AA-patch geben

soweit danke für die hilfe!

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## cyc

submitte doch nen bug bitte

----------

## MaHejn

 *cyc wrote:*   

> submitte doch nen bug bitte

 

bitte wie?

----------

## citizen428

 *MaHejn wrote:*   

>  *cyc wrote:*   submitte doch nen bug bitte 
> 
> bitte wie?

 

https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=35398&atid=413960

Ist ein Link von der Fluxbox Homepage weg.

----------

## MaHejn

ich würde sagen, es ist weniger ein bug, da der patch ja nicht offiziell ist. es war viel mehr ein aufruf, dass wir ein ebuild mit integriertem AA brauchen.

aber posten kann ich es ja dennoch ..

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## citizen428

 *MaHejn wrote:*   

> ich würde sagen, es ist weniger ein bug
> 
> 

 

Yep, aber dort kann man normalerweise auch Feature Requests posten, was auch öfter passiert. Z.B. einfach requesten daß der AA Patch standardmässig integriert wird.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yep, aber dort kann man normalerweise auch Feature Requests posten, was auch öfter passiert. Z.B. einfach requesten daß der AA Patch standardmässig integriert wird.

 

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, dann hätten alle etwas davon da gebe ich Dir Recht. Allerdings was MaHejn meint ist genauso richtig und betrifft eher das Thema. Das geniale eines port-basierten Systems ist es das man im Port (BSD) oder Ebuild (Gentoo) das patchen automatisiert vornehmen kann. Schau Dir mal die beiden Skripte an und vergleiche sie. Auch im aktuellen Fluxbox ist ein Patch drin, wobei ich nicht weiss was der bewirkt.

Nun warum ist der Truetype-Patch nicht im aktuellen drin? Folgende Möglichkeiten:

1. Der Maintainer hat es einfach vergessen

2. Der Maintainer hat seine Gründe, weil es vielleicht bereits in einer neueren Version unnötig geworden ist, oder der Patch arbeitet nicht mit der neuen Version.

Ein aktuelles Ebuild wäre für uns interessanter und schneller zu realisieren.

----------

## citizen428

 *Marvin-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann hätten alle etwas davon da gebe ich Dir Recht
> 
> Ein aktuelles Ebuild wäre für uns interessanter und schneller zu realisieren.

 

Aber darauf wollte ich hinaus, vom Feature request haben alle was, nicht nur "wir".

Und das Geniale an portsbasierten Systemen ist ja daß ich den Source auch patchen kann wenn der Ebuild-Author die Möglichkeit vergessen/bewußt ausgelassen hat. Einfach nach dem 

#ebuild foo.ebuild unpack

den Patch einspielen und dann compilen.

----------

## cyc

oder das ebuild ändern/anpassen und bei bugzilla submitten

----------

